# Those net cube cages



## harryallard (Aug 22, 2008)

(I tried the search function to no avail)

Ok so, you know those cube-shaped net cages that people say are good for mantids?

where can you get them in the uk? :blink:


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 22, 2008)

I think MantisPlace ships over seas?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Asa, I do!


----------

